# email virus unterwegs ?



## Wolf of Doom (4. April 2002)

hi

ich hab gerade eine mail erhalten mit keinen inhalt, aber mit einer anlage [Me_nude.MP3.scr]die mail kam von einen kelly andersen [Gravity49@aol.com] hat noch jemand diese mail bekommen oder diesen anhang oder weis vielleicht einer was das fuer ein shit is ?


cya

wolf


----------



## braindad (4. April 2002)

>>TU Berlin Hoax-Info Service<< hingehen und nachgucken


----------



## nils11 (6. April 2002)

*anti-virus...*

hast du kein anti-viren-programm ???

bei den ganzen müll, der heutzutage im inet rumschwirrt, kann man nie sicher genug sein.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (6. April 2002)

hi,

hmmm was ist den das (Antivirus) ¿ *g*
ich hatte mal einen der hat mich immer genervt (nortenshit). naja solange man die anhaenge nicht oeffnet passiert nix. (hoffe ich mal *g*). also ich hab noch nie'n virus gehabt, und werde auch keinen kriegen . genau sowenig brauch ich ne firewall. da jeder trojaner durch den httpport (80) rauskann. hab bis jetzt nur spy ware gehabt aber mehr auch nicht.


cya

wolf

[edit] ich mach hoechstens mal einen online-scan wenn ich einen verdacht habe


----------



## nils11 (6. April 2002)

*hehe...*

naja, also die datei, die du da hast, ist mit sicherheit ein virus. schon alleine die doppelendung .mp3.src. lässt darauf schließen.

am besten du lässt solche mails gleich im nirwana verschwinden. vor allem wenn sie solche "reizvollen" namen wie "free ***" oder so haben ;-) .


----------

